# Anyone know where I can find some replacement parts for a few a/d/s/ amps?



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to find a couple of these guys... I now have two partly broke but easily repaired a/d/s/ amps. One p640 that the switch is completely broke and one p4100 that is somewhat still working... Anyone know where to find a few or a place that I could call or where to start? I've sent a few e-mails to various electronic repair places but have gotten 0 replies....


----------



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone? Any tips or hints would be appreciated..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

maybe ads-speakers or juicyrobot on ebay


----------



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> maybe ads-speakers or juicyrobot on ebay


That was fast! Tried ads-speakers already, but thanks for the tip on juicyrobot


----------



## sakazekillaz (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't know if you got this fixed already. I would suggest checking out mouser.com. I tried posting a link directly to the sliding switch category but I'm not allowed yet. I get my parts for a/d/s and audiocontrol frequency modules from them. Good Luck!


----------

